# Nouvel écran 34" Thunderbolt LG 34UM95 (3440x1440)



## nifex (27 Mai 2014)

Salut à tous,

Je voulais partager avec vous ma découverte, LG lance un écran 34" Thunderbolt avec une résolution de 3440 x 1440 et une magnifique dalle IPS et un format 21/9, un écran parfait pour le nouveau Mac Pro !

http://www.lg.com/fr/moniteurs/lg-34UM95

J'utilise depuis plusieurs années un écran Apple Thunderbolt et depuis peu également un écran LG 29" 21/9 IPS mais avec une résolution de 2560x1080 (LG 29EA93) que je trouve juste magnifique, le seul problème était la résolution en hauteur de seulement 1080... Là avoir un écran de 3440 x 1440 sur un 34" je trouve cela génial. Les écran 4K ne m'intéresse pas du tout, car soit c'est beaucoup trop petit, soit il faut utiliser le mode retira et tout mettre en x2 et du coup on se retrouve avec une résolution "basique" même si on a 2 fois plus de pixel, alors qu'avec cet écran on garde la même "concentration" de pixel comme l'écran est beaucoup plus grand, je trouve cela juste géniale 

Voila c'était juste pour partager mon bonheur lors de cette découverte 

Pour le moment je ne pense pas l'acheter comme j'ai déjà l'écran d'Apple, mais par la suite je le verrai très bien avec mon Mac Pro qui doit arriver d'ici 3 semaines :love:

EDIT : Ah oui j'oubliais et en plus il est moins cher que l'écran Apple Thunderbolt !!! On le trouve a 910 euros sur Amazon Espagne et à moins de 900 euros sur d'autres sites. Mais il est en précommande car il est en cours de commercialisation.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Mai 2014)

Il va falloir se mettre à 3 Km pour y voir quelque chose


----------



## nifex (27 Mai 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Il va falloir se mettre à 3 Km pour y voir quelque chose



Perso je ne trouve pas, j'ai déjà le 29" de LG et avoir 5 pouce de largeur en plus n'est pas gênant je trouve et avoir plus de hauteur est carrément un énorme avantage.

Perso a coté du 29" au bureau j'ai aussi un 23", du coup ça me fait 52" d'écran a 70 cm de moi, alors un 34" ça reste très "light"


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Mai 2014)

Perso je trouves ça génial mais vu que je joue pas mal aux jeux vidéo (bootcamp) aucun jeux ne tournera correctement avec ma carte (6870) du coup je vais continuer à squatter ces bons vieux 1080P d'écran. 

Et puis le mac pro 2006 n'est pas compatible TB 

Mais pour toi c'est sûr que ça va être gros gavage


----------



## nifex (2 Juin 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Perso je trouves ça génial mais vu que je joue pas mal aux jeux vidéo (bootcamp) aucun jeux ne tournera correctement avec ma carte (6870) du coup je vais continuer à squatter ces bons vieux 1080P d'écran.
> 
> Et puis le mac pro 2006 n'est pas compatible TB
> 
> Mais pour toi c'est sûr que ça va être gros gavage



Eh eh oui c'est sur qu'il faut un sacré machine de guerre pour  une telle résolution en jeu, du genre sous windows avec 2 780 ti en sli... :rateau:

Au passage macg a publié un petit article ce matin sur cet magnifique écran qui me fait toujours autant envie 

http://www.macg.co/materiel/2014/06/lecran-34-pouces-219-de-lg-est-disponible-82342


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

Joli ... mais il faut avoir de la place pour le poser


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Juin 2014)

Un écran sur mesure pour @Leoyunta


----------



## Colibri974 (3 Juin 2014)

En connectant divers périphériques,n'y a t-il pas de déformation d'image? Je pense qu'on
peut choisir le format à l'écran  par exemple 16/9ème.Est-il vraiment adapté pour le nouveau Mac pro?
                                   Merci pour vos réponses et bonne journée.


----------



## nifex (3 Juin 2014)

Colibri974 a dit:


> En connectant divers périphériques,n'y a t-il pas de déformation d'image? Je pense qu'on
> peut choisir le format à l'écran  par exemple 16/9ème.Est-il vraiment adapté pour le nouveau Mac pro?
> Merci pour vos réponses et bonne journée.



Quel est le rapport entre les périphérique connecté et une déformation de l'image à l'écran ?

Non il n'y a pas de raison d'avoir de problème. Le Mac Pro est parfait pour cet écran, il gérera sans problème cette grosse résolution en 21/9.

En relisant ton message je viens de comprendre, tu demandes si en connectant un lecteur de dvd ou un xbox par exemple qui a une résolution en 16/9 l'image sera étiré sur cet écran 21/9. La réponse est oui... J'ai la version 29" de cet écran en 21/9 et lorsque je connecte ma xbox dessus j'ai effectivement une déformation de l'image (elle s'élargit pour s'afficher sur la totalité de l'écran). Mais il y a peut être une option pour laisser des bande noire sur le coté, je n'ai pas cherché si ça existe car ça ne me dérangeait pas...

Je sais que sur cet écran il y a moyen d'afficher différents écrans à l'intérieur de cet écran (je suppose que l'on fait croire à l'ordinateur qu'il y a plusieurs écran connectés) :


----------



## Colibri974 (4 Juin 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse à mes interrogations.J'ai l'intention d'acheter un Mac Pro car je réalise beaucoup de montage vidéo.La question que je me pose c'est pour l'achat d'un moniteur.Vaudrait-il mieux acheter un moniteur chez Apple ou un écran LG 21/9ème ??
                      Excellente journée


----------



## nifex (4 Juin 2014)

Colibri974 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour la réponse à mes interrogations.J'ai l'intention d'acheter un Mac Pro car je réalise beaucoup de montage vidéo.La question que je me pose c'est pour l'achat d'un moniteur.Vaudrait-il mieux acheter un moniteur chez Apple ou un écran LG 21/9ème ??
> Excellente journée



Perso je n'aurais aucune hésitation, le LG de 34". Avec cette résolution c'est le pied et il est même thunderbolt. On le trouve même pour moins cher que l'écran d'Apple qui a une résolution nettement inférieur...

Je vais utiliser pour le moment l'écran Apple que j'ai depuis 3 ans, mais si non j'aurais prit le 34". L'écran d'Apple n'a pas été mis à jour depuis plusieurs années.


----------



## Colibri974 (5 Juin 2014)

Merci pour la réponse,c'est un bel écran et la résolution et la définition des couleurs doit être superbe avec 3440 X 1440 pixels.
                             Comme je fais beaucoup de montage vidéo,je me pose la question pour
relier mon magnétoscope professionnel DV/HDV/DVCAM à cet écran.Actuellement,j'utilise un
cordon IEEE1394 en sortie et un cordon FireWire 800 pour l'entrée de mon i-mac.

                             Mais comme il n'y a plus sur le Mac pro d'entrées FireWire 400/800,mais
que des entrées Thunderbolt,je ne sais pas si je pourrais connecter mon magnétoscope.J'ai 
vu dans les accessoires sur Apple qu'il y avait un cordon Thunderbolt/Firewire,mais est-ce qu'il sera compatible pour importer mes images sur le Mac pro??

                             Bonne soirée.


----------



## nifex (7 Juin 2014)

Colibri974 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse,c'est un bel écran et la résolution et la définition des couleurs doit être superbe avec 3440 X 1440 pixels.
> Comme je fais beaucoup de montage vidéo,je me pose la question pour
> relier mon magnétoscope professionnel DV/HDV/DVCAM à cet écran.Actuellement,j'utilise un
> cordon IEEE1394 en sortie et un cordon FireWire 800 pour l'entrée de mon i-mac.
> ...



Apple vent un adapteur Thunderbolt > Firewire. Il faudrait te renseigner mais à priori ca devrais fonctionner pour connecter ton magnétoscope...


----------



## jamesc37000 (17 Juillet 2014)

Bon alors je rechercher des infos sur ces écran super Wide ratio 21/9 avec OSX

et j'avais un doute quand a ce trouver avec un bureau étiré, icon, écriture etc...

mais apparemment non ! je voulais me prendre le LG 25UM65 en 2560x1080 pour mon MacPro ..

je pense le prendre les yeux fermer alors ??? merci de me confirmer 

By-Bye


----------



## nifex (17 Juillet 2014)

jamesc37000 a dit:


> Bon alors je rechercher des infos sur ces écran super Wide ratio 21/9 avec OSX
> 
> et j'avais un doute quand a ce trouver avec un bureau étiré, icon, écriture etc...
> 
> ...



Oui il fonctionnera sans problème avec ton Mac Pro. L'affichage ne sera pas étiré, OS X supporte bien cette résolution. Il y a toutes les infos à ce sujet directement sur le site officiel de LG.


----------



## jamesc37000 (5 Août 2014)

Ok merci bien je l'attend il devrais êtres livrée jeudi ou vendredi merci encore


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Août 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Il va falloir se mettre à 3 Km pour y voir quelque chose


c'est surtout le risque de finir comme ça:


----------



## nifex (5 Août 2014)

jamesc37000 a dit:


> Ok merci bien je l'attend il devrais êtres livrée jeudi ou vendredi merci encore



Donnes nous ton retour quand tu l'auras utilisé


----------



## cl97 (5 Août 2014)

pour info, on l'a testé !
http://www.macg.co/tests/2014/06/test-du-lg-34um95-un-ecran-34-pouces-219-82607


----------



## Colibri974 (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

                                                   Cela fait maintenant quelques semaines que j'ai reçu
le moniteur LG 34UM95 que j'utilise avec le Mac pro pour le montage vidéo.L'interface du
logiciel final cut pro X apparaît sur toute la largeur.Superbe!! les fenêtres d'importation,du
visualiseur et du canevas apparaissent pleinement sans déformer l'image.Pour travailler sur
les montages,c'est extra !! La qualité des images est très bonne.Je ne regrette pas mon investissement.
                                                   C'est pareil pour Aperture,le logiciel photo,les images 
prennent toutes la largeur de l'écran avec une qualité optimum,sans déformation,je suis 
vraiment satisfait.C'est le top !!

                                                   Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## jcoulais (25 Août 2014)

Pour ajouter un 2° écran à mon iMac (mi 2011 - thunderbolt 1), je pensais acheter l'apple display 27, mais cet écran me semble mieux correspondre à mon besoin. Mais c'est souvent le thunderbolt 2 qui est évoqué, le thunderbolt 1 peut-il aussi convenir ?
Puis je relier mon macbook air 2014 à cet écran ? J'ai lu des limitation pour ce type d'appareil.


----------



## nifex (25 Août 2014)

jcoulais a dit:


> Pour ajouter un 2° écran à mon iMac (mi 2011 - thunderbolt 1), je pensais acheter l'apple display 27, mais cet écran me semble mieux correspondre à mon besoin. Mais c'est souvent le thunderbolt 2 qui est évoqué, le thunderbolt 1 peut-il aussi convenir ?
> Puis je relier mon macbook air 2014 à cet écran ? J'ai lu des limitation pour ce type d'appareil.



Non il te faut obligatoirement un Mac avec une sorite Thunderbolt 2 et pas la première version. Cet écran n'est pas compatible avec ton mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------




Colibri974 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela fait maintenant quelques semaines que j'ai reçu
> le moniteur LG 34UM95 que j'utilise avec le Mac pro pour le montage vidéo.L'interface du
> ...



Merci pour ton retour ! Ca me demande encore plus envie :rateau:


----------



## Colibri974 (2 Septembre 2014)

Lorsque j'utilise le logiciel Final Cut Pro X avec l'écran LG,il y a un inconvénient,les barres d'ascenseur verticales et horizontales,de couleur noire,ne s'affichent
pas en permanence et apparaissent furtivement,puis disparaissent!!

                         Comment procéder pour les faire apparaître en continue,il y a t-il une touche sur le clavier où je pourrais agir !

                         Merci pour vos réponses.

                         Bonne journée.


----------



## jcoulais (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Cet écran à t-il été utilisé avec un mac mini ? Je me demande comment se comporte la carte Intel HD 4000 pour gérer cette résolution pour une utilisation bureautique + internet + traitement image photoshop.


----------



## Maxoubx (23 Novembre 2014)

Puis quoi penser de celui là : http://www.amazon.fr/LG-34UC97-S-Ec...ie=UTF8&qid=1416781244&sr=8-1&keywords=34UC97


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2015)

Et comment on sait que l'on a du Thunderblot 1 ou 2 ? J'ai regardé dans les spécifications du Mac dans À PROPOS DE CE MAC et cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup.


----------

